# Infiniti wheels and tires



## Wheeler (Feb 7, 2015)

I replaced the wheels and tires on my 2003 G35 and have the stock ones for sale. Does anyone have any suggestions which Nissan's they would fit or who might want them as an upgrade? Link to picture:

G35 wheels and tires


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I gather they are 17'' rims. I would think they could be used on Altimas, Maximas, Sentras or any of the Z's. Fair bit overpriced though in my opinion. I bought V rated Toyos on 2002 17''Maxima rims for $300 a couple of years ago.


----------

